# Miniteich sanieren



## Natalie68 (18. Sep. 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier und hoff ihr könnt mir helfen.

Wir haben uns ein Haus gekauft und nach ausführlicher Erkundung des Gartens einen Mini-Teich entdeckt. Entdeckt da er so zu gewuchert ist das man ihn im ersten Moment nicht als solchen erkannt hat. Dieses Jahr haben wir uns ausschließlich um das Herrichten des Hauses gekümmert aber fürs nächste Jahr hab ich mir vorgenommen den Teich etwas herzurichten und möchte mich jetzt über den Winter ausreichend informieren.

Eine Zonierung ist aufgrund der Wanne prinzipiell möglich. Jedoch da der Teich die letzten Jahre nicht gepflegt wurde gibt es momentan nur eine Zone. Es befinden sich eigentlich nur 2-3 Pflanzen drinnen die sich so ausgebreitet haben das in der Mitte wo es tief ist nur noch ein Wurzelgeflecht ist und sie sich genauso wohlfühlen. Ein Graß am Rand, __ Schwertlilien und etwas anders überall! Jedoch haben wir eine Vielzahl von Fröschen und ein paar __ Molche entdeckt. Die sich sichtlich wohlfühlen. Überleben ist also möglich oder ist er aufgrund des Wurzelgeflechtes nicht ganz zugefroren?

Meine hauptfrage ist nun wie bekomm ich da am leichtesten, einfachsten und sinnvollsten wieder eine Ordnung rein? Die Tierchen sollen sich auch danach noch wohlfühlen.

1.    Variante: alles raus, Tierchen irgendwie finden und zwischenquartieren und das ganze neu anlegen.

2.    Variante: stück für stück das Ding durcharbeiten.

Was haltet ihr für die bessere Variante?

Gibt es jetzt schon etwas das ich für die Überwinterung des Teiches machen kann damit es sich bereits positiv auf den Frühling und mein Projekt auswirkt? Evlt das "Gestrüb in der Mitte schon etwas lichten? Könnte man die __ Lilien vl schon in Pflanzgefäse umsiedeln und über den Winter wo anders Überwintern damit sie sich schon mal etwas einwachsen?
Wie Ihr seht bin ich momentan noch ganz am anfang und sehr blank. Bin über jede Info dankbar.

Vielen lieben Dank schon mal.


----------



## Natalie68 (18. Sep. 2017)

So hab gerade noch ein anders Bild gefunden wo er noch nicht so zugewuchert war und ein paar Bewohner.


----------



## Digicat (18. Sep. 2017)

Servus Natalie

Herzlich Willkommen

Wie alt sind die gefundenen Bilder ?

Das zweite Bild zeigt einen __ Bergmolch (Ichthyosaura alpestris). 
Das dritte Bild Grasfrösche (Rana temporaria) oder eventuell Moorfrösche (Rana arvalis)

Falls diese noch immer anzutreffen sind, würde ich fast garnichts tun.

Auf alle Fälle *keinen Neustart* machen, also das Becken ausräumen  und reinigen. Sondern nur dezent die Pflanzen mit vorsicht zurück schneiden/auslichten.
Beim auslichten siehst du dann ja auch wie weit man zurück schneiden kann.

Bitte vorsicht walten lassen.

Bitte mit Fotos dokumentieren und hier zeigen ...

Deine Pflanzenfrage würde ich mit kriechender Günsel Fieberklee beantworten.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Edit: Die gesuchte Pflanze ist __ Fieberklee ...


----------



## StefanBO (19. Sep. 2017)

Variante zwei: Möglichst schonend, und erst mal im Jahresverlauf die Pflanzen und Tiere/Laichaktivitäten beobachten, und den Tieren ihre Lebensräume lassen. Grasfrösche laichen z.B. nicht im tiefen Wasser!

Was verstehst du unter "Ordnung"? Die Pflanzen etwas auszudünnen, ist sicherlich in den nächsten Wochen möglich. Im Winter/Frühjahr/Sommer, während der Ruhe-, Laich- und Larvenzeit, sollte direkt im Teich möglichst nichts geschehen, wenn es um die Belange der tierischen Bewohner geht. 
Die jetzt ausgedünnten Pflanzenreste sollten nach Möglichkeit in Teichnähe überwintern, auch dort werden sich Samen, Insekteneier, Puppen etc. befinden, die als Nahrung für Vögel dienen, bzw. später dann schlüpfen.


----------



## Natalie68 (19. Sep. 2017)

Vielen Dank erst mal für die vielen Infos.

Das erste Bild ist vor ein paar Tagen entstanden.
Die zweiten Bilder sind von Ende März / Mitte April. Da war auch noch was im Teich zu erkennen was im sommer nicht wirklich mehr der Fall war. Nur noch grüne Blätter vom Fiberklee so weit das Auge reicht. Die __ Frösche waren noch da, jedenfalls hat sich einer am Ufer immer recht wohl gefühlt und ist wenn man vorbei ist wieder ins Wasser geflüchtet und an manchen stellen dacht man da wäre wieder einer abgetaucht. Im Frühjahr haben dürften es ca. 8 Stück gewesen sein (5 vom Bild + ein weibchen mit ihren Liebhaber). Zu den Fröschen kann ich nur noch sagen, sie quaken nicht sondern brummen nur. Wieviel es jetzt sind keine ahnung da sie was den Nachwuch angeht recht aktiv waren aber die __ Molche auch drinnen waren. Da haben wir 3 gesehen. Den auf dem Bild, einen schwarzen der etwas kleiner ist und einen ganz kleinen.

Wassertiefe hab ich gestern gemesen. Sie beträgt an der Tiefsten stelle 65 cm, im flacheren Bereich ca. 30 cm. Der Boden hat sich jetzt nicht wirklich verschlammt angefühlt wenn man erst mal durch das Wurzelgeflcht durch war.
Nach der Winterhärtezone fallen wir in den Bereich 6a (-23,2 bis -20,6°C) die letzten Winter waren aber eher mild.
Ist das bei der Tiefe noch überlebensfähig für die Tiere? oder haben sie Wirklich nur durch die vielen Wurzeln überlebt?

Ordnung: naja wir hatten schon gedacht das man den weng atraktiver machen kann, das man im Sommer vl auch mal das Wasser sieht und nicht nur den __ Fieberklee. Und ein paar ander Pflanzen mit rein bringt.
Wäre es ok wenn ich den schmalen streifen der Randzone vornehem und etwas neu beflanze und in der mitte jetzt noch eine stelle etwas ausdünne? Die ecke wo sie geleicht hat hätte ich jetzt mal in ruhe gelassen, die ist auch viel zu stark durchwachsen das man da nicht wirklich leicht was ausdünnen kann. Evtl. daneben den vorteren Bereich wo die rote Steckblume ist. Gibt es noch einen Tip wie ich sehe wie weit ich auslichten kann/darf?
Hatte letztes Jahr in der Randzone bereits an einer Stelle ein wenig frei gemacht und da hat sich dann der ein oder ander Frosch und auch der Molch doch sichtlich wohlgefühlt und rumgeplanscht.

@StefanBO: wie überwinter ich die Pfanzenrest in Teichnähe am besten, vor allem in welchem Gefäß, müssen ja im Wasser sein? Unsere Terasse ist etwas Überdacht, ich glaub der Schnee ist nicht bis hinter gekommen, wäre der Platz ok?

Habt ihr noch ein paar Tips welche Pflanzen ich dann rein tun könnte, damit Tier und Teich im einklang sind. 
Wie ihr merkt liegen uns die kleinen recht am Herzen, sie sollen auf jedenfall bleiben. War im Frühjahr recht schön sie zu beobachten.


----------



## StefanBO (20. Sep. 2017)

Zunächst mal, "okay" ist eigentlich alles, es hat halt alles Folgen und Wechselwirkungen. Es ist mehr eine Frage der eigenen Philosophie und Einstellung, wie man damit umgeht. Man kann aber ohnehin nicht alles einschätzen, gerade bei Amphibien sind Schwankungen der Population und Wechselwirkungen üblich.

Wenn du die Laichplätze deiner (vermutlich) Grasfrösche schon kennst, kannst du es dort ja etwas verkrautet lassen. Bei mir laichten die zunächst auf treibendem Sumpfvergissmeinnicht im Ranbereich einer 500-Liter-Schale, inzwischen nach erweiterungen hauptsächlich in Bachlaufschalen (mit mengen- und zeitmäßig sehr geringer Zuflussmenge) und etwas am Rand eines neuen, größeren Beckens im Krautbereich).
Die kleineren Molcharten lieben hingegegen zwar verkrautete Bereiche zum Absetzen der Eier, zumindest Bergmolche sind da aber sehr anspruchslos.

Wegen der Pflanzenreste jetzt im Herbst meinte ich aus den oben genannten Gründen nur, dass sie im Idealfall, ggf. teilweise, möglichst zunächst in Teichnähe verbleiben sollen, bis sie woanders kompostiert oder ab Frühjahr abtransportiert werden, Infos dazu gibt es ja im Web/sozialen Netzwerken reichlich bei Naturschutz- oder Naturgartenverbänden. Nahrung und Unterschlüpfe sind wichtig - der Winter naht 

Wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt, könnt ihr ja auch kleinere Becken zusätzlich eingraben oder auch aufstellen (Hochteiche lassen sich gut beobachten), und verschiedene Lebensräume anbieten.

Mit den Pflanzen ist das auch so eine Sache bzw. Frage der Philosophie. Sollen es starkwüchsige sein, oder nicht so konkurrenzstarke, die ggf. frei gehalten werden müssen? __ Blutweiderich und __ Sumpfdotterblume (an einer stelle gut, an einer Stelle schwächer) halten sich bei mir jetzt seit Jahren und sind attraktiv. __ Wasserpest ist hier wohl sehr wasserklärend, ohne von Fadenalgen überwachsen zu werden (wie es beim __ Hornblatt eher passieren kann), falls man das vermeiden oder zumindest einschränken möchte. Aber auch oder gerade in "undordentlichen" Fadenalgenbereichen tobt das Leben ...


----------



## StefanBO (20. Sep. 2017)

Ach ja, Überwinterung: Eine freie Wasserfläche gefriert wesentlich stärker. Wenn die Oberfläche bewachsen oder abgedeckt ist (Strahlungsnächte/"Brückeneffekt"), bleibt sie länger eisfrei. Unter Wasser überwinternde Grasfrösche (AFAIR geschätzte 50% der adulten Tiere) sind hinsichtlich des Sauerstoffbedarfs insbesondere zum Ende hin bei der Überwinterung empfindlich. Ein Eisfreihalter ("groß"/40cm) kann nicht schaden, um ein völliges Zufrieren zu verhindern. Aber wie so oft, es ist immer schwierig, allgemeingültige Empfehlungen zu geben, jeder Teich ist anders ...


----------



## Natalie68 (20. Sep. 2017)

Danke für die Infos.
40 cm Durchmesser  da muss ich auf jedenfall weng frei machen, momentan kann da net wirklich was schimmern außer vl ne Plastikente.


----------



## troll20 (24. Sep. 2017)

Erstmal wenn auch spät 
Willkommen bei den Teichkloppis  

Ganz ehrlich?
Ich würde den Teich bis auf ein bissel Winterschnitt und Laub entfernen sich selbst überlassen.
Und dazu lieber einen neuen daneben anlegen.
So ein super eingewachsenes Biotop wo die Natur so viele Jahre arbeit reingesteckt hat, gehört nicht aufgeräumt.


----------



## Natalie68 (12. Apr. 2018)

So wollt mal ein kleines updat geben.
Hab im Herbst dann doch etwas großzügig zurückgeschnitten und ein paar der Teile im Randbereich in Pfanzkörpe gepackt damit sie nicht wieder so arg wuchern können.
Ein paar neue Pfanzen sind auch dazugekommen, mal schaun wie er sich im Sommer macht.
Den Fröschen gefällts auf jedenfall. Sind zum Leichen zurückgekommen. Die Dame war sogar 3x aktiv, und hat ihren Leichplatz in den sauber gemachten Teil verlegt. 
Den Mänchen gefällts und tummeln/planschen im sauberen gemachten Bereich rum.
Da ich keine blaufärbung bei den Fröschen bemerkt hab geh ich mal von Grasfröschen aus. Bleiben die Mänchen auch länger im Teich. Im Sommer waren immer wieder welche zu sehen?


----------



## Plätscher (12. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Natalie,

wenn den Fröschen das Umfeld gefällt dann bleiben einige in der Nähe.

Viel Spaß mit deiner Pfütze 

Grüsse
Jürgen


----------

